

Proof that erasing information produces heat - Mitt
http://www.kurzweilai.net/proof-that-erasing-information-produces-heat

======
Mitt
A question for Quantum Physics Experts: I thought that information can not be
destroyed. Is erasing information and destroying it the same thing? When I
remember correctly, then Stephen Hawking proved that even Black Holes can’t
destroy information.

